# **REQ** - Robbie Lawler sig / avy



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Want a sig and avvy of Robbie Lawler.

I want a red background with silver letters not sure what to copy from that website so... letters = RGB value = B7B7B7
bg = RGB value = FE472E.

I want "Ruthless" in the sig below that my username, in the avvy I would like my initials.

This is the font I want. Bleeding Cowboys Font | dafont.com

pictures:
for the avvy: Robbie Lawler

sig: Pete Spratt vs Robbie Lawler

Robbie Lawler

Robbie Lawler (blue glove tape) vs. Murilo Rua

I'm not at all sure how this will look so just do a rough sketch and show me so I can just say no if I don't like it and it won't waste much of your time.

100k to the best pair


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

The rules are to not give pictures with chopped off arms etc. Robbie's arms arn't exactly chopped over but they're being covered by the girls. That wouldn't be a problem but the girls are chopped in half. That will look stupid.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Robbie Lawler

better?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

It's not the best quality and it just wouldn't look good.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

B-Real said:


> It's not the best quality and it just wouldn't look good.


The pics or the entire sig?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

That picture. See my Nate banner how the render in the middle, Nate is looking straight ahead and it's good quality? That's the kind of thing you want, it's easy to work with. 

The picture with the belt and the girls, that's a picture that could be used for the avatar and the one you want for the avatar would be better for the banner. Still not perfect but better.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok that would be good.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I hope that's okay what I did with the text. I was doing what you asked but it wasn't working very well with the text that you chose.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

I like it a lot but could you put my name under "Ruthless" in smaller font?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I told you I couldn't do it....?

Oh, yeah, I forgot to say, I tried with other fonts and I just didn't like it.


----------



## obscura1560 (Jul 15, 2007)

I'll have a go for you later mate, with my new style. I like that font a lot btw


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Maybe this will work...

:dunno:


----------



## obscura1560 (Jul 15, 2007)

I like that, nice style!


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

What Trey did looks good. I need to improve with my text. I have been practising.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks a lot Trey and B-Real.

I still want to see your's obscura, if it's anywhere near as good as the Hughes one you made I'm buying that one too.


----------

